# When the hunter becomes the hunted



## jrsower (Jul 1, 2014)

Forgive me if this has already been shared before. Funny unless it's you in the video!

Hog Hunting gone wrong

http://fishgame.com/2014/06/wild-pig-hunting-going-horribly-wrong-video/


----------



## pnome (Jul 1, 2014)

I am going to NOT show this to my wife.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Jul 1, 2014)

pnome said:


> I am going to NOT show this to my wife.



Me either


----------



## Johncmi (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe it is time to take my .300 after them.  They can be nasty!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 1, 2014)

jrsower said:


> Forgive me if this has already been shared before. Funny unless it's you in the video!
> 
> Hog Hunting gone wrong
> 
> ...



"*When the hunter becomes the hunted*" ---> We hear folks say the same thing about brown bears, too.

Was hoping someone had posted this.  Whoa, some hogs behaving badly rough hunting experiences.  Thx for posting.

Let's embed the same video below . . . 



230,447 Views

Published on May 17, 2014


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 2, 2014)

Bring it!!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm with bfreindly. Chicks dig scars. E specially when your cooking dinner for her and serving the hog that did it and his skull on the wall. If I wasn't married that would be a great pickup line. "Wanna hear about these scars". Tarzan stuff.


----------



## bfghunter (Jul 13, 2014)

And some of these situations is the reason why I carry the ol' 45 acp!


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 15, 2014)

I've spent many an hour on foot at night stalking pigs with the Remington 7400 Jam-O-Matic.  One evening on the way out of the swamp on my Bayou 300 (with the muffler that was on it, it was almost electric quiet), I took a shot at a group of pigs.  I didn't check the slide and took off after the hogs on foot.  They slipped off in the darkness and only after I got back to the Kawasaki, did I realize the gun was jammed bad.  we've had them charge us with both lungs blown out, one of them circled around about 300 yards before it dropped not 40 yards from us.


----------



## tmullins (Jul 15, 2014)

Although I'm proud to be a Bow only Hunter, I always carry my 45 while hog hunting. They didn't earn the title as Americas toughest game animal for nothing.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 16, 2014)

I carry a .45 too. .454 
When I say whoa, I mean whoa.


----------



## JWilson (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not scared of any hog.


----------

